# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка >  Музичний супровід для свят.

## dzvinochok

Музика на вихід павучихи 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), fotinia s (02.03.2019), lolu66 (05.07.2019), mria67mria67 (29.11.2019), natalia1508 (06.10.2018), Note (24.03.2018), nyusha0365 (13.09.2017), Olia Medvedeva (03.04.2018), Еленатаги (05.09.2019), ИннаНичога (10.10.2017), катя 98 (01.09.2017), Лесюнька (09.10.2018), Олег Лекарь (06.07.2019), Пономарёва Александра (24.11.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

Улюблена гра Свинки Пеппи

**Hidden Content: To see this hidden content your post count must be 10 or greater.**

----------

*Юля* (27.10.2018), Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), dasha_bene (16.09.2017), diak (17.09.2017), Irina55 (16.09.2017), ivano (16.09.2017), julialav (17.09.2017), kapuchinca (11.03.2018), Ksenka (29.11.2017), Lena-marsel2010 (25.11.2017), lolu66 (16.09.2017), mria67mria67 (29.11.2019), nastiabar (19.07.2018), Nata S (16.09.2017), oksana888 (16.09.2017), Olia Medvedeva (19.09.2017), oltischencko (03.09.2018), SANOCHKA (22.11.2017), sveta_power (09.11.2019), zub-m (16.11.2018), Безрукова (04.09.2019), Валя Муза (19.09.2017), Венерочка (17.09.2017), вуерхуша оля (12.11.2019), гномик (21.09.2018), ИннаНичога (10.10.2017), Интер (23.09.2018), катя 98 (16.09.2017), ЛюдмилаИвановна (21.11.2017), мира (15.09.2017), Музрукоff (16.09.2017), Ніка (15.10.2017), Ната_ли (19.09.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (20.09.2017), Нина28М (20.04.2019), Оксана Васильевна (13.11.2017), Олег Лекарь (12.10.2017), Осянечка (04.11.2018), Пономарёва Александра (15.09.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

> Нажаль Яндекс, мені тепер не товариш На щось інше киньте


Ось тримайте

**Hidden Content: To see this hidden content your post count must be 300 or greater.**

----------

Anathema (18.09.2017), Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), diak (27.10.2017), fatinija (17.09.2017), ina (08.10.2017), ivano (10.10.2017), kapuchinca (11.03.2018), keliot (17.09.2017), Lapsik 061 (10.10.2017), lolu66 (12.10.2017), Marsianka (07.12.2018), na4a (24.10.2017), nastiabar (19.07.2018), natalia1968 (15.11.2020), Note (24.03.2018), Olga Beliaeva (21.10.2017), oltischencko (03.09.2018), PrinceAmur (13.12.2017), Rosinka1985 (06.10.2018), Stashynj (20.09.2017), sveta_power (09.11.2019), Алёнушк@ (23.10.2017), Безрукова (04.09.2019), Борковская Н (06.11.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (21.05.2018), ИннаНичога (10.10.2017), ирина махно (17.04.2018), Кремень (26.11.2017), ЛАС (25.11.2017), лида-1410 (16.09.2017), Наталия Михайловна (07.09.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (20.09.2017), наталуся (19.09.2018), Оленка ххх (12.10.2017), Світланочка (12.10.2017), талант (13.12.2017), Танічка (04.11.2018), Татьяна муза (18.09.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

Нова пісня про Козу-дерезу

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

#Ленуся (11.11.2017), --Ксения-- (26.10.2017), Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), artuhsa (03.11.2017), Babsy (28.10.2018), Belynochka (12.11.2017), diak (27.10.2017), Dzvino4ok3 (17.09.2018), ivano (28.10.2017), laratet (21.10.2017), lolu66 (21.10.2017), mria67mria67 (27.04.2021), muzik (28.10.2018), n@denk@ (27.10.2017), na4a (21.10.2017), nastiabar (19.07.2018), Nata S (07.11.2017), Note (24.03.2018), Notka Fa (21.10.2017), nyusha0365 (25.10.2017), oksana888 (21.10.2017), Oksyyy (21.10.2017), Olga Beliaeva (21.10.2017), Olia Medvedeva (03.04.2018), oltischencko (03.09.2018), s.piskunn (11.01.2020), SANOCHKA (24.10.2017), sveta_power (20.11.2019), Алёнушк@ (23.10.2017), Валя Муза (21.10.2017), Венерочка (21.10.2017), гномик (21.09.2018), Елена Медведь (12.10.2020), ЕЛЕНА_71 (27.10.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (22.10.2017), ИннаНичога (06.11.2017), Ирина 51 (29.10.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (21.10.2017), Ирина Данишура (02.01.2019), ирина махно (17.04.2018), катя 98 (21.10.2017), Котик230580 (21.10.2017), Кремень (11.11.2017), лариса29 (12.11.2017), Лесюнька (09.10.2018), ЛюдмилаИвановна (21.11.2017), маина ивановна (22.10.2017), Ніка (26.11.2017), Ната_ли (19.09.2018), Наталия Михайловна (21.05.2018), Олег Лекарь (22.10.2017), Пономарёва Александра (21.10.2017), талант (21.10.2017), Танічка (07.08.2018), Херсон-75 (21.10.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

*Гра з Дідом Морозом*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



і ще одна гра

*Хоровод-гра з Дідом Морозом
*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

*Janina* (21.12.2017), *Юля* (21.10.2018), --Ксения-- (11.11.2017), alliissa (10.12.2018), Anathema (14.11.2017), Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), anya.kuzjmych (12.11.2017), asaf (13.11.2018), avdeev2000 (10.11.2017), Babsy (28.10.2018), baichik (06.12.2020), Belynochka (12.11.2017), berryX (23.11.2017), bratvet (08.12.2018), dasha_bene (17.12.2017), dididi (11.11.2017), fatinija (22.11.2017), fotinia s (07.07.2019), ina (11.11.2017), Irina55 (10.11.2017), Janna156 (26.11.2018), kapuchinca (04.04.2019), karap8 (17.11.2017), keliot (11.11.2017), Kolpachiha (17.08.2018), Lapsik 061 (12.11.2017), Lena-marsel2010 (25.11.2017), leonora_ (11.11.2017), Liz.nagornaya (12.11.2017), lolu66 (10.11.2017), marianna19.69 (13.11.2017), Marsianka (07.12.2018), moderm (22.11.2018), musa (11.11.2017), muzik (28.10.2018), na4a (11.11.2017), nastiabar (19.07.2018), Nata S (11.11.2017), natalia1968 (14.11.2019), Natuly (16.11.2018), Note (24.03.2018), Notka Fa (11.11.2017), nyusha0365 (22.07.2018), oksana888 (11.11.2017), Oksyyy (11.11.2017), oktana (22.11.2017), Olga Beliaeva (11.11.2017), Olia Medvedeva (03.04.2018), oltischencko (03.09.2018), PrinceAmur (15.11.2017), Rita03 (11.11.2017), Rosinka1985 (26.09.2018), s.piskunn (11.01.2020), SANOCHKA (22.11.2017), Sofuschka (13.11.2017), Soleigr (13.11.2017), sveta_power (20.11.2019), trinya116 (16.11.2017), tvsokol (11.11.2017), viculy (11.05.2018), Yakusha (18.09.2018), zironjka6791 (13.11.2017), zub-m (16.11.2018), Алёна Гиль (16.11.2017), Антонина26 (15.12.2017), Бароблюшок (11.11.2017), Борковская Н (11.11.2017), валерия дивина (16.11.2017), Валя Муза (11.11.2017), Венерочка (10.11.2017), гномик (21.09.2018), Дивинская Мила (11.11.2017), Доця 0812 (31.10.2018), Инесса Анатольевна (24.12.2017), ИннаНичога (12.11.2017), ирико (31.01.2018), Ирина 51 (24.12.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (22.11.2017), ирина махно (11.11.2017), катя 98 (12.11.2017), Кремень (11.11.2017), Лариса12 (27.11.2018), ЛАС (11.11.2017), Лесюнька (09.10.2018), лида-1410 (11.11.2017), ЛюдмилаИвановна (21.11.2017), лядова (25.12.2018), маина ивановна (11.11.2017), Марильяна (14.07.2020), Мартын (15.11.2017), мира (04.12.2017), Ніка (26.11.2017), намчайку (11.11.2017), Наталія а (29.11.2017), Наталия Михайловна (21.05.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (22.11.2017), наталуся (18.11.2017), Нина28М (20.04.2019), нинчик (11.11.2017), Оlga@ (11.11.2017), Оксана Васильевна (13.11.2017), Олег Лекарь (11.11.2017), Оленка ххх (11.11.2017), Осянечка (04.11.2018), Пономарёва Александра (15.11.2017), Світланочка (11.11.2017), талант (12.11.2017), Танічка (07.08.2018), Херсон-75 (11.11.2017), ЮЛилиана (13.11.2017), Я ,Наталья! (11.11.2017), ЯЛЮБАВА (12.11.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

*Юля* (27.10.2018), --Ксения-- (22.11.2017), Anathema (22.11.2017), Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), avdeev2000 (22.11.2017), Babsy (22.03.2018), Belynochka (17.04.2018), diak (24.11.2017), fatinija (22.11.2017), Janna156 (11.12.2017), kapuchinca (11.03.2018), laratet (22.11.2017), macka (24.11.2017), mria67mria67 (27.04.2021), na4a (20.06.2018), Nata S (25.11.2017), natalia1508 (06.10.2018), Natysja12 (27.11.2017), Note (24.03.2018), Notka Fa (22.11.2017), nyusha0365 (18.05.2018), Olga Beliaeva (24.11.2017), Olia Medvedeva (30.09.2018), oltischencko (03.09.2018), Pina (22.11.2017), Rosinka1985 (06.10.2018), s.piskunn (11.01.2020), SANOCHKA (22.11.2017), Stashynj (23.11.2017), sveta_power (20.11.2019), SVETOK35 (15.12.2017), Yakusha (18.09.2018), Антонина26 (15.12.2017), Венерочка (22.11.2017), гномик (06.10.2018), ИннаНичога (25.11.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (22.11.2017), Ирина1310 (25.09.2018), катя 98 (24.11.2017), ЛанаНа1 (02.11.2019), Лесюнька (09.10.2018), мира (11.03.2018), Музрукоff (22.11.2017), Ніка (26.11.2017), НАТА ЛИВ (22.11.2017), Наталія а (29.11.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (22.11.2017), Оlga@ (12.03.2018), Олег Лекарь (22.11.2017), Осянечка (04.11.2018), Пономарёва Александра (22.11.2017), талант (13.12.2017), Херсон-75 (22.11.2017), Шпить Светлана (14.12.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anathema (31.01.2018), Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), AnushkA777 (27.11.2018), Belynochka (17.04.2018), camilla (03.12.2017), Dzvino4ok3 (17.09.2018), fotinia s (26.03.2019), IrenIren (22.12.2019), Irishka2017 (09.02.2020), irusa (28.08.2018), ivano (13.03.2018), kapuchinca (08.01.2019), keliot (31.01.2018), laratet (23.11.2017), lolu66 (10.03.2018), Maria-- (17.10.2019), mria67mria67 (27.04.2021), muzik (28.10.2018), nas. (04.12.2017), Nata S (25.11.2017), natalia1508 (06.10.2018), Natuly (06.10.2018), Natysja12 (27.11.2017), Note (24.03.2018), nyusha0365 (18.05.2018), oksana888 (23.11.2017), Oksyyy (05.03.2018), Olga Beliaeva (24.11.2017), Olia Medvedeva (30.09.2018), oltischencko (03.09.2018), poi2 (19.11.2018), Rita03 (14.12.2017), s.piskunn (11.01.2020), SANOCHKA (24.11.2017), sunia67 (03.03.2019), SVETOK35 (15.12.2017), viculy (11.05.2018), vovanshf (08.03.2018), Yakusha (18.09.2018), Алена Болинская (17.12.2017), Алёна Гиль (18.11.2018), Венерочка (24.11.2017), вуерхуша оля (12.11.2019), гномик (21.09.2018), Инесса Анатольевна (24.12.2017), ИннаНичога (25.11.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (23.11.2017), катя 98 (24.11.2017), Лариса12 (27.11.2018), Лесюнька (09.10.2018), ЛюдмилаИвановна (15.11.2018), лядова (25.12.2018), мира (11.03.2018), Музрукоff (24.11.2017), Ніка (26.11.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (23.11.2017), Оlga@ (31.08.2018), Олег Лекарь (23.11.2017), Олена911 (04.03.2019), Осянечка (04.11.2018), Пономарёва Александра (24.11.2017), Світланочка (13.09.2018), талант (13.12.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

*Пісня "Коровай" + укр версія* 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

*Юля* (27.10.2018), Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), Babsy (22.03.2018), Belynochka (17.04.2018), diak (24.11.2017), fatinija (25.11.2017), fotinia s (26.03.2019), ina (18.07.2019), irusa (28.08.2018), kapuchinca (08.01.2019), keliot (31.01.2018), laratet (24.11.2017), leonora_ (24.11.2017), lolu66 (10.03.2018), Lyuda.K (15.02.2018), Maria-- (17.10.2019), muzik (28.10.2018), na4a (03.04.2018), nastiabar (27.05.2018), Nata S (25.11.2017), Natysja12 (14.03.2018), Note (24.03.2018), nyusha0365 (18.05.2018), oksana888 (24.11.2017), Oksyyy (05.03.2018), oktana (31.07.2018), Olga Beliaeva (24.11.2017), Olia Medvedeva (03.04.2018), oltischencko (03.09.2018), poi2 (19.11.2018), ptm (26.11.2020), Rita03 (04.12.2017), Rosinka1985 (26.09.2018), SANOCHKA (24.11.2017), Soleigr (24.11.2017), Stashynj (24.11.2017), SVETOK35 (15.12.2017), viculy (11.05.2018), vovanshf (08.03.2018), Yakusha (18.09.2018), Zhanochka14 (06.03.2020), Бароблюшок (07.03.2018), Борковская Н (03.04.2018), Венерочка (24.11.2017), гномик (21.09.2018), Инесса Анатольевна (24.12.2017), ИннаНичога (25.11.2017), ирико (31.01.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (10.03.2018), Ирма 77 (03.04.2018), катя 98 (24.11.2017), квіточка (31.01.2018), Лариса12 (27.11.2018), ЛАС (13.06.2019), Лесюнька (09.10.2018), лядова (30.09.2018), Марильяна (14.07.2020), Музрукоff (24.11.2017), Ніка (26.11.2017), Наталия Михайловна (21.05.2018), Оlga@ (31.08.2018), Олег Лекарь (25.11.2017), Олена911 (04.03.2019), Осянечка (04.11.2018), Пономарёва Александра (24.11.2017), света73 (30.05.2018), Танічка (07.08.2018), Татка_7878 (17.04.2018), Херсон-75 (24.11.2017), Шпить Светлана (14.12.2017), ЮЛилиана (25.11.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

Вирізала відео* з мультика*"Маша і ведмідь" *фрагмент Весна прийшла*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

*Юля* (27.10.2018), daniv62 (04.09.2018), kapuchinca (11.03.2018), Lyuda.K (15.02.2018), Maria-- (19.09.2018), na4a (20.06.2018), Natalia08 (13.02.2018), Rita03 (21.02.2018), ИннаНичога (04.04.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (10.03.2018), лядова (25.12.2018), Олег Лекарь (02.03.2018), Танічка (04.11.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

*Юля* (27.10.2018), Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), Belynochka (17.04.2018), daniv62 (04.09.2018), diak (26.03.2019), fotinia s (26.03.2019), ina (18.07.2019), ivano (23.03.2018), keliot (03.04.2018), na4a (20.06.2018), nyusha0365 (18.05.2018), Olga Beliaeva (23.03.2018), oltischencko (03.09.2018), Rosinka1985 (06.10.2018), s.piskunn (11.01.2020), sveta_power (20.11.2019), Іванка (21.05.2018), Борковская Н (03.04.2018), Валя Муза (07.01.2019), гномик (21.09.2018), Доця 0812 (31.10.2018), ИннаНичога (24.03.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (10.03.2018), катя 98 (08.11.2019), Лесюнька (09.10.2018), Наталия Михайловна (07.09.2018), Оlga@ (12.03.2018), Олег Лекарь (18.04.2018), Осянечка (04.11.2018), Пономарёва Александра (23.03.2018), Танічка (04.11.2018)

----------


## Жоржетта

весёленькая музыка для фона для фона.mp3

----------

Alla8 (25.09.2018), Dzvino4ok3 (17.09.2018), dzvinochok (13.10.2018), fotinia s (26.03.2019), Lapsik 061 (27.08.2018), Maria-- (28.04.2018), na4a (20.06.2018), nastiabar (09.10.2018), natalia1508 (06.10.2018), Natuly (06.10.2018), net27520 (30.10.2018), oksana888 (21.04.2018), Olia Medvedeva (30.09.2018), ЕВ (13.11.2018), ИннаНичога (11.05.2018), Лариса 0514 (31.07.2018), Лена лопандя (27.08.2018), лядова (30.09.2018), Олена911 (04.03.2019), Осянечка (04.11.2018), Сергей59 (28.12.2020)

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

> Колеги, беру в цьому році випуск "Зірковий квартал" . Не можу знайти мінусовку для "Новин зіркового кварталу". Допоможіть будь-ласка.


1+1.mp3

----------

*Юля* (27.10.2018), Alla8 (25.09.2018), kapuchinca (08.01.2019), na4a (20.06.2018), Oksyyy (21.05.2018), Olia Medvedeva (30.09.2018), s.piskunn (11.01.2020), Олег Лекарь (06.07.2019), Сергей59 (28.12.2020)

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

Чей кружок быстрее соберется.mp3
Документ Microsoft Word.docx 
чей кружок быстрее соберётса. Поделились девочки в "Одноклассниках".

----------

daniv62 (04.09.2018), Dzvino4ok3 (17.09.2018), dzvinochok (23.07.2018), fotinia s (26.03.2019), kapuchinca (08.01.2019), Lena22 (23.07.2018), Maria-- (17.10.2019), moderm (19.09.2018), more (28.01.2020), nastiabar (09.10.2018), Natuly (06.10.2018), oktana (31.07.2018), Olia Medvedeva (30.09.2018), oltischencko (03.09.2018), pianistka98 (26.09.2018), Rita03 (01.09.2018), s.piskunn (11.01.2020), валентина7 (20.09.2018), ИннаНичога (09.08.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (18.09.2018), Лариса 0514 (31.07.2018), Лариса12 (04.11.2018), Ната_ли (19.09.2018), Наталия Михайловна (07.09.2018), Олег Лекарь (01.08.2018), Осянечка (04.11.2018), Сергей59 (28.12.2020), Татьяна муза (19.09.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

> ВПУСТІТЬ, БУДЬ ЛАСКА, ДО ВАС В ХАТИНКУ,ПОДИВИТИСЬ"ГРУ З ЛИСТОЧКАМИ"! ВЕЛИКЕ ВАМИ ДЯКУЮ!!!!


Спільна темка  :Derisive:  Так сталося, що я виставляю все в одному місці. Так зручніше.  :Yes4: 
Відповіла в особисті.

----------


## Maria--

Не знаю чи в тій темці виставляю свій матеріал :Tu: 
"Новий рік в АЕРОПОРТУ" 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...GDX-tU1r59TMf1

----------

dzvinochok (20.11.2018), Janna156 (19.11.2018), mria67mria67 (29.11.2019), ptm (26.11.2020), Rita03 (19.11.2018), SANOCHKA (20.11.2018), sunia67 (06.12.2019), гномик (19.11.2018), лядова (25.12.2018), мира (19.11.2018), Оlga@ (19.11.2018), Олег Лекарь (06.07.2019), Пономарёва Александра (18.11.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

Ось така музика в мене на Бабу-Ягу і її друзів (чуфиндра, дюдюка, ліший, кощій та інші)
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4z...ew?usp=sharing

----------

ivano (26.11.2018), kapuchinca (08.01.2019), Luisikbusik (11.12.2018), sveta_power (20.11.2019), Пономарёва Александра (26.11.2018)

----------


## Камелія

Будь ласка, допоможіть  в мене не відкривається гра.

----------


## dzvinochok

> Будь ласка, допоможіть  в мене не відкривається гра.


Яка саме? Закриті на 100 повідомленнь

----------


## dzvinochok

Озвучку *чарівної книжки* забирайте ось тут https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5514671

----------

ina (06.12.2018), Светланапр (07.01.2019)

----------


## dzvinochok

Озвучка *Аеропорт (Харків)* ось тут https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5514914

----------

moderm (16.11.2019)

----------


## dzvinochok

*Озвучки* морський цар https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5515762
Аеропорт з Бабою-Ягою https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5515751
Слова ялинки https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5515742

----------

ptm (26.11.2020), Ната_ли (09.12.2018), Оlga@ (09.12.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

*Звук мітли Баби-Яги* 

Звук мітли Баби-яги.mp3

----------

fotinia s (03.01.2019), lolu66 (03.01.2019), Ирина Викторовна муза (08.07.2019), Калинка Малинка1 (19.11.2019), катя 98 (08.11.2019), Лесюнька (15.02.2019), Оlga@ (26.03.2019), Пономарёва Александра (03.01.2019)

----------


## dzvinochok

Музика на вихід *Герої в масках* 



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

diak (26.03.2019), fatinija (07.01.2019), fotinia s (26.03.2019), ivano (12.01.2019), kri (11.11.2019), laratet (27.02.2019), lolu66 (03.01.2019), Maria-- (03.03.2021), moderm (24.02.2019), ptm (26.11.2020), sveta_power (20.11.2019), катя 98 (08.11.2019), Лесюнька (11.11.2019), намчайку (09.11.2019), Наталка - музыкалка (14.12.2019), Оlga@ (17.01.2019), Олег Лекарь (17.02.2019), Ольгадайченко (08.11.2019), Пономарёва Александра (03.01.2019), ЮЛилиана (03.01.2019)

----------


## dzvinochok

Клара Румянова
*ПІСЕНЬКА ПРО ДРУЖБУ*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

fotinia s (26.03.2019), ivano (12.01.2019), s.piskunn (11.01.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (08.07.2019), мсррррh (26.03.2019), Олег Лекарь (17.02.2019)

----------


## dzvinochok

Музика на вихід принцеси із м/ф, українською

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

s.piskunn (11.01.2020), sveta_power (20.11.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (07.02.2019), Ирина Викторовна муза (08.07.2019), Лесюнька (15.02.2019), Олег Лекарь (17.02.2019), Татка_7878 (07.02.2019)

----------


## Maria--

Взяла на випускний цього року таночок самба-румба)). Дітки танцюють із величезним задоволенням.
http://files.dp.ua/file?source=19032600394095756105

----------

kapuchinca (04.04.2019), Олег Лекарь (26.03.2019)

----------


## Ната_ли

> Взяла на випускний цього року таночок самба-румба)). Дітки танцюють із величезним задоволенням.
> http://files.dp.ua/file?source=19032600394095756105


А відео цього танцю, можна побачити,чи у вас імпровізація?

----------


## dzvinochok

*гра Крейда*  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5548621
*гра Нагодуй Машу та Ведмедя* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5544051

----------

Janna156 (16.12.2019), Zhanochka14 (06.03.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (08.07.2019), Юляшка91 (13.12.2019)

----------


## катя 98

> *Гра з Дідом Морозом*
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> і ще одна гра
> 
> *Хоровод-гра з Дідом Морозом
> *
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Гра ми підемо всі наліво озвучил по моей просьбе Бронислав. Юля, надо подписывать. :Yes4:

----------

Юляшка91 (13.12.2019)

----------


## Юляшка91

Добрий день. Мені не відкриває ці файли нажаль((( де ще можна скачати Гру з Дідом Морозом?дякую

----------


## Юляшка91

> Гра ми підемо всі наліво озвучил по моей просьбе Бронислав. Юля, надо подписывать.


.добрий день! Підкажіть Де ще я можу скачати гру з Дідом Морозом? Тут мені не відкриває!дякую

----------


## dzvinochok

> Юля, надо подписывать


Ділились непідписаним  :Meeting:

----------


## dzvinochok

Музика на Вхід Міккі Маус 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

mria67mria67 (27.04.2021)

----------

